# Sleeping with legs out



## Statepuff (Aug 16, 2014)

I here it's normal and a good thing for tortoises to sleep this way. However this is the baby sully a first night..... Well morning. It's like he passed out I front of his food dish and no heat lamp is on. Is this normal?


----------



## wellington (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm not sure it's "normal" but I have seen a lot of torts sleeping either by their food dish or even in it. I think they just eat themselves tired. I wouldn't worry unless he doesn't wake to move under the basking lamp when it does come on, or if there are any other unusually behavior, like just not waking or moving away from it.


----------



## sibi (Aug 16, 2014)

Yes. Tort's sleep in whatever ways they are comfortable. My two male sullies sleep with one leg out, and another leg tilted in a horizontal position. Weird. But, my little girl sleeps with her legs out.


----------



## Statepuff (Aug 16, 2014)

I turned the heat lamp on an hour ago. He's moving positions but still sleeping. Maybe he's just super tired from being shipped and everyone playing with him.


----------



## Camryn (Aug 16, 2014)

Its ok to turn the heat lamp and uvb off at night, just make sure he gets a good amount of sunshine. My tortoise falls asleep in his food bowl sometimes. My sulcata sleeps with his back legs out and his front in, and he crams his face against the glass to sleep


----------



## sibi (Aug 16, 2014)

Statepuff said:


> I turned the heat lamp on an hour ago. He's moving positions but still sleeping. Maybe he's just super tired from being shipped and everyone playing with him.


When he wakes, be sure to soak him in warm water for about 15 minutes . Have you checked Tom's threads on sulcata care. If not, I suggest you do so. He's one of the most experienced members on sullies. I have some of his posts under my name. Check it out.


----------



## Statepuff (Aug 16, 2014)

I heard only an hour of UV a day. Is that true? I have another Hermanns. I let them outside as much as possible. We're actually going to transform part of our basement into they're personal bedroom before winter.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 16, 2014)

When a turtle or tortoise stretches out his legs, he's trying to get the most skin exposed to the 'sun' and the UVB it provides. He might be a little too cold.


----------



## Statepuff (Aug 16, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> When a turtle or tortoise stretches out his legs, he's trying to get the most skin exposed to the 'sun' and the UVB it provides. He might be a little too cold.


That makes sense? I'm guessing that's why when I put them in water they do that frog leg pose.


----------



## Statepuff (Aug 16, 2014)

sibi said:


> When he wakes, be sure to soak him in warm water for about 15 minutes . Have you checked Tom's threads on sulcata care. If not, I suggest you do so. He's one of the most experienced members on sullies. I have some of his posts under my name. Check it out.


Who is Tom? Sorry new on here. On my phone too. Not sure how this site works yet. BTW he's up. Soaking him now.


----------



## sibi (Aug 16, 2014)

Statepuff said:


> I heard only an hour of UV a day. Is that true? I have another Hermanns. I let them outside as much as possible. We're actually going to transform part of our basement into they're personal bedroom before winter.



No, that's not exactly true. If all a person can do is let their tort out foe one hour, that's better then nothing. But, when the weather is warm/hot, tort's will seek shade in the warmest part of the day, but graze in and out od the sun during early morning and early evenings. Give your tort as much time outside (with supervision since they are young). During the winters , when the temps are below 80 degrees, they can have uvb lighting for about 12 hours daily.


----------



## Statepuff (Aug 16, 2014)

sibi said:


> No, that's not exactly true. If all a person can do is let their tort out foe one hour, that's better then nothing. But, when the weather is warm/hot, tort's will seek shade in the warmest part of the day, but graze in and out od the sun during early morning and early evenings. Give your tort as much time outside (with supervision since they are young). During the winters , when the temps are below 80 degrees, they can have uvb lighting for about 12 hours daily.


All my pets are supervised outside. I had to chase a crow away from Taco the Hermanns yesterday.


----------



## sibi (Aug 16, 2014)

Statepuff said:


> Who is Tom? Sorry new on here. On my phone too. Not sure how this site works yet. BTW he's up. Soaking him now.



Hit the links under my name. If you can't see it, gomto the main page of this forum and look at the different areas for African tortoise. Under that, you'll find sulcata care. Tom is a member here, and he has one of the most detailed care sheets, etc. on sulcatas.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Aug 16, 2014)

When my Little Ricky was a wee lad, he too sometimes would sleep like this. Temps were all fine for him, it's just a baby thing...


----------



## Camryn (Aug 16, 2014)

Its a sign that your tortoise is happy


----------



## Statepuff (Aug 16, 2014)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> When my Little Ricky was a wee lad, he too sometimes would sleep like this. Temps were all fine for him, it's just a baby thing...
> View attachment 92089


No he doesn't sleep like that. Lol. He sleeps like me sorta. One knee bent one leg straight out Ann's his arms sorta bent in front. If I could figure out how to upload pics on here I'd do it! Ya ll would die how cute and lil he is!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Aug 17, 2014)

If posting from a phone, you should, I believe see this screen;


If you tap the icon second from the left it will take you to your phones saved pictures. Find the one you wish to post, top right you will see a, “upload" option, tap that, you will then be asked what size of a file to load, actual-to small. Choose one or the other, and away you go...
Hope this helps.


----------



## Aden and Herbie (Sep 13, 2022)

Statepuff said:


> I here it's normal and a good thing for tortoises to sleep this way. However this is the baby sully a first night..... Well morning. It's like he passed out I front of his food dish and no heat lamp is on. Is this normal?


My precious boy likes to sleep arms legs head out all the time he actually burries himself like it and he does it on my lap to so I think it may be natural he also likes to climb up me and lie like that on my shoulder not sure if that's natural or not


----------



## Aden and Herbie (Sep 13, 2022)

Aden and Herbie said:


> My precious boy likes to sleep arms legs head out all the time he actually burries himself like it and he does it on my lap to so I think it may be natural he also likes to climb up me and lie like that on my shoulder not sure if that's natural or not


my little Racer he just woke up took this when he first fell asleep didn't want to disturb him so left him to sleep


----------

